# 5,000 Acre AL Hunting Club Looking For Members



## cgardner (Apr 17, 2015)

We are currently looking members for the 15-16 hunting season.  Located on the Clay/Randolph County line in east central AL.  We have 5,000 acres of mixed terrain that include hardwoods, pines, clearcuts.  We have 50 food plots with shooting houses.  We have a 3 on one side rule.  Camphouse and limited camper spots available.  Dues are only $700 and include all materials for food plots.

Visit our website at www.tallapoosariverhuntingclub.com or look us up on Facebook.

If interested please text me at (256) 846-1475.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 20, 2015)

How many members?


----------



## cgardner (Apr 24, 2015)

45 members


----------



## cgardner (Jul 3, 2015)

We still need a few members for 2015-2016.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Jun 26, 2016)

Do you allow Coonhunting


----------

